# Einstein's Adventures



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I had to do this :lol:

Einstein with his new pouchie (thanks Christemo! It looks wonderful and is way better quality than any store bought one!  )










He loves going in it, now how do I get him out? :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute as a button!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you! Ahh, he's so stinkin' cute!
I'm so glad you and Einstein like it!
Geting out of the bag is on you.  Amelia hates when I try to get her out.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Larry! 

Christemo, you are truly talented  
I'll be emailing you soon with some measurements for a fleece liner :lol: I'm going to keep you busy for a while!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yay! :lol:


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Honeydew catered to a very spoiled hedgie who won't get out of his pouchie!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

EinsteinsMama said:


> Honeydew catered to a very spoiled hedgie who won't get out of his pouchie!


 :lol: I gave up on trying to get Felix out of his hedgie bag. He'll come out on his own when he's good and ready to, but if I try to reach in and grab him before that I get huffzilla. :lol:


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

lehaley said:


> EinsteinsMama said:
> 
> 
> > Honeydew catered to a very spoiled hedgie who won't get out of his pouchie!
> ...


He'll come out  He can't resist cuddles and honeydew melons. He's just having way too much fun running around in his bag, crawling under it and running around his cage with it on his back.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He looks all warm & cozy! I wouldn't want to get out either.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bag looks great. Excited to get mine!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

No new adventures for Einstein unfortunately.  

He's quilling so bad and I can tell he's miserable, but he's trying to be a champ about it and give me five minute snuggles three times a day before running back in his hedgie pouch.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Awww...Poor little guy


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Easiest way to get a hedgie out of anything is to give him a mealworm. He'll be so elated that you can grab him one-handed without him puffing up at you. If you don't have a worm and try to pick him up, he'll puff but keep your hand in a ready-to-grab position and he'll quickly stop puffing in a few seconds, giving you time and access to pick him up  

Einstein's adorable btw!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

he's so cute! I love the name very adorable


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

OH EM GEE ARE YOU ON HHC?! Let me look!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Not a hedgie cage, but had to show this off  We had a custom tank made for our cross three toed/eastern box turtle. It's very nice to look at it in the bedroom


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is so sweet!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you!  

I wish I could get a picture of his reverse mohawk. It's the darndest thing I have ever seen :lol:


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

No pictures please, I look a mess.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Quilling is finally done and over with and I have a very happy hedgie! I was so scared he was going to have a drastic personality change!









I'm ready for my close up!








Please tell the dog to get off my blanket.








I am so leaving you extra surprises on my wheel tonight.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable pictures. I love the one with the dog nose. :lol: I understand not wanting to share his blanket.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

PJM said:


> Adorable pictures. I love the one with the dog nose. :lol: I understand not wanting to share his blanket.


Thank you  My dogs absolutely adore Einstein and we're almost to the point where he doesn't ball up if they sniff him.


----------

